# The Buzzsaw Hummer



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MrJones posted about this watch about 5 weeks ago but the seller had been listing it several weeks before that...but the starting price was always far too high. However, on the seller's lastest re-listing, the price was greatly reduced and, as I managed to negotiate a much cheaper shipping cost to the UK (he initially wanted to ship FedEx at $75) , I thought I'd have punt...and won it. Turned up yesterday.

I've seen others refer to this dial design as a Buzzsaw, and it's easy to see why, so I'll go along with that and call it my Buzzsaw watch. It is, of course, a Universal Geneve and they had many different styles of watch in the Unisonic range, some of which are on my website, but the Buzzsaw is rarely seen. While many watch manufacturers (Omega, Tissot, Longines, IWC, Baume & Mercier etc) employed the ESA 962/4 movement to produce a tuning fork watch in the 1970s, Universal Geneve and Citizen used an Accutron movement from Bulova, so this Universal Geneve branded calibre 2-51 is an exact copy of the Accutron 2180F, and all parts are interchangeable.

And so to the photos. It came with box and papers; the guarantee is dated 20th December 1973 --- a nice Xmas present for some lucky person.














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow!

That is really distinctive, must have been cutting edge when it was new.

Thanks for sharing Paul.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful. Glad it went to a good home. 

PS: lip nautic should be with you on Friday.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Really nice Paul.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That really is a great looking piece... clean too, well done..


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

AAARGH! So YOU'RE the one who beat me out of it! 

I don't seem to recall the posting making it super clear that it came with box and papers ... otherwise, I might have gone higher!! :tongue2:

Glad one of us got it!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

luddite said:


> Wow!
> 
> That is really distinctive, *must have been cutting edge when it was new.*
> 
> Thanks for sharing Paul.


Nice pun! ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> AAARGH! So YOU'RE the one who beat me out of it!
> 
> I don't seem to recall the posting making it super clear that it came with box and papers ... otherwise, I might have gone higher!! :tongue2:
> 
> Glad one of us got it!


Sorry Van...but I just *had* to have it! But I do know of another one that is probably for sale. Different colours though; the minute "blocks" are gold-to-red.



PDXWatchCollector said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


Yes, very good Luddite! :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I really like that, very distinctive and looks a good size. My 4yr old called it a star clock...) nice find.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul, PM me details on the other watch, if you get a chance!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

What a very nice clean honest attractive watch, nice catch Paul


----------

